# PMD56-2951/2952 - what are the chances that Citizen will update this watch?



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

I've got a PMD56-2952; and overall I'm very happy with it. However, since it's been unchanged for roughly 15 years, I think it's time for Citizen to update it.

For those of you not familiar with the watch, here's the current list of specs/features from the Citizen japan webpage:









Here' my wishlist:

*Radio Reception*: Expand Radio Reception to North America, China & Europe.
*Add the Direct Flight feature*: This allows the hour hand to move independent of the minute/second hands. This way when you need to change timezones the second hand isn't going around 60 times for each hour offset.
*Modify the 2 o'clock button to match the 4 o'clock button*: Not sure why they didn't do this. In my opinion this is the best implementation of buttons I've ever seen on a watch. Streamlined enough to never get in the way; but easy enough to use when you need to. 
*Flat crystal*: This is the only watch I own with a domed crystal. I've never understood the advantage of a domed crystal; but I would prefer a flat crystal. Not a dealbreaker; but this is my wishlist 
*Keep everything else the same*. Same dimensions, features (titanium, screw down crown, on-the-fly bracelet adjustment, perflex, etc...)

Oh, one more thing. I'd like one with a blue dial. It would look something like this:










I would also be interested in a white dial with blue indicies. I tried to make one in photoshop, but my skills are limited. Something about trying to change the color black or white to a different color is not as straightforward as I thought. Anyone with better skills able to pull that off? I did manage to use the Invert feature (ctrl-i) to create a white dial with black indicies. I like the look of this watch, but I'm not sure how they'd do the lume.










And here's a red and white version.









If we're really going to get crazy; I'd like to have a Satellite Wave version instead of Radio Controlled; but I doubt they'd be able to squeeze a GPS receiver in a package the size of the PMD56. I definately don't want a big, thick, heavy, version of the PMD56; with giant buttons, alot of extra text, a subdial and the digits 7 & 8 missing (I'm looking at you CC3064-86E). Actually I almost pulled the trigger on CC3064/CC3067s a couple of times. I opted for a CC3000-89L instead. Great watch; but it would never replace my PMD56-2952.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Why mess with perfection?

Citizen ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Triku (Sep 20, 2020)

I have both, 51 and 52. It's my daily watch. Lightweight and comfortable.

I would like a 52 with the 51 bezel, without the DLC.

I want Citizen to improve the model like this:

- Larger size but keep the proportions. 41 / 42mm diameter, 47 / 48mm L2L and 21 / 22mm between lugs. Nothing more. It would be my perfect watch.

I could add that the background of the date and the day were in the same color, one is gray and the other white.
Also that the endlink gap is solved. It is more noticeable in the photo than in reality.

On the things that have been commented:

a) The two different buttons don't bother me.

b) Radio reception Europe (my case), I don't care either. I sync it in two minutes with JJYEMULATOR.
c) Flat sapphire? Interesting but not a dealbreaker.

I love the designs you show. I would buy them all.

Family photo


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

For me the issue was the 39mm size. I sold all of my PMD56 and related models and moved to 42mm CB017x family watches. Not quite as clean, but a modern world radio movement with all the awesome features (H145). No regrets.

My write up on that model is here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/citizen-cb0170-cb0171-cb0177-family.5241558/


----------



## Dante80 (Dec 5, 2020)

The problem is that* they need a successor to H100, they don't have another Day-Date* like this one. Preferably a successor that syncs with all the towers too.

I vastly prefer the size of PMD. I have a 7.5 inch wrist, but 39mm is perfect for this kind of watch. 42 without a bezel looks disproportionate imo, for the application at hand. Hopefully we are going to see something this year or the next, it makes sense.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Let’s be clear, I would certainly buy another one with a different look if it hit the market. Especially in the different colors. Your mockups look great. I miss having bright blue and bright green in my watch collection.

But my wrist is well over 8 inches and I really do like the wide flat look, so I’m not in the market for a 39mm size again.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Not hopeful as this watch is great as is, IMHO, but it would be even better with the suggested updates. 

Fingers crossed….


----------



## BlueRibbon (Apr 20, 2021)

Matter of Time said:


> I've got a PMD56-2952; and overall I'm very happy with it. However, since it's been unchanged for roughly 15 years, I think it's time for Citizen to update it.


I agree! (But not regarding the domed sapphire, it better stay! 

Yes, add multiband-reception. Improve the lume (blue lume like on the BN0150 etc. would be awesome).

Also, if I may ask in this thread: do we know for certain whether the PMD 56 has external AR coating or not? It SEEMS to me that I see some used specimens online with scratched crystals, which I take to mean that the AR coating is scratched. I'd much prefer internal coating only.

And: kudos, your additional-colorway-mockups look great!


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

I'll take one of those red ones!


----------



## 357-Mag (Jul 24, 2020)

Might not hurt to send those mock-ups to Citizen. You never know, if seen by the right person.


----------



## zephyrj (Dec 24, 2020)

Updated for NA towers would be all I'd want! Love my 51 (thanks Ziptie). It gets the most use out of any of my watches. Perfect size, simple, easy to read, light. I haven't even tried putting it on a strap! 

One of those rendered colors would be tempting though.


----------



## zephyrj (Dec 24, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Why mess with perfection?
> 
> Citizen ProMaster by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


When are we trading? ?


----------



## Leopardfan (Mar 4, 2020)

Matter of Time said:


> I've got a PMD56-2952; and overall I'm very happy with it. However, since it's been unchanged for roughly 15 years, I think it's time for Citizen to update it.
> 
> For those of you not familiar with the watch, here's the current list of specs/features from the Citizen japan webpage:
> View attachment 16042623
> ...


@Matter of Time. Just out of curiosity, is the blue lume on the markers and numerals on the Citizen PMD56-2952 and PMD56-2951 watches equally vividly bright as the lume on the hour and minute hands on those watches or is the digital photo next to your screenname misleading - through no fault of your own - as unfortunately can be the case , for whatever technical reason, with digital photos in that the lume on the markers and numerals is disappointingly subdued compared to the vividly bright blue lume on the hour and minute hands on those watches?......Best Regards ?.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

zephyrj said:


> When are we trading? 😉


Post a pic.. so I can fall in love again.


----------



## Triku (Sep 20, 2020)

Leopardfan said:


> @Matter of Time. Just out of curiosity, is the blue lume on the markers and numerals on the Citizen PMD56-2952 and PMD56-2951 watches equally vividly bright as the lume on the hour and minute hands on those watches or is the digital photo next to your screenname misleading - through no fault of your own - as unfortunately can be the case , for whatever technical reason, with digital photos in that the lume on the markers and numerals is disappointingly subdued compared to the vividly bright blue lume on the hour and minute hands on those watches?......Best Regards .


PMD56-295X lume is green.


----------



## BlueRibbon (Apr 20, 2021)

Triku said:


> PMD56-295X lume is green.


How would you rate the lume on your PMD? Would you say it is sufficient / long lasting enough or do you find it lacking. By that I mean: of course it is not as bright or long lasting as one of the "lume monsters", but if you judge it on its own, in your daily use: is it good enough or leaves you pining for more?

It seems to me that the general readability of the PMD 56 is excellent.


----------



## Triku (Sep 20, 2020)

BlueRibbon said:


> How would you rate the lume on your PMD? Would you say it is sufficient / long lasting enough or do you find it lacking. By that I mean: of course it is not as bright or long lasting as one of the "lume monsters", but if you judge it on its own, in your daily use: is it good enough or leaves you pining for more?
> 
> It seems to me that the general readability of the PMD 56 is excellent.


The lumen is enough, it is not the best.

For everyday use it is sufficient as the white indices on the black dial make the contrast highly visible in medium light.

As an example, when entering the garage, the white indices are very visible. Then the lumen does its job but it is not the best.

Thirty seconds of sun exposure to compare. Oriento Mako, Casio Marlin MDV102 and PMD56. None of the three have Seiko's lumen level but it's enough for me.


----------



## BlueRibbon (Apr 20, 2021)

Triku said:


> The lumen is enough, it is not the best.
> 
> For everyday use it is sufficient as the white indices on the black dial make the contrast highly visible in medium light.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply and the comparison picture! PMD 56 looking very solid here to my eyes.


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

Dante80 said:


> The problem is that* they need a successor to H100, they don't have another Day-Date* like this one. Preferably a successor that syncs with all the towers too.
> 
> I vastly prefer the size of PMD. I have a 7.5 inch wrist, but 39mm is perfect for this kind of watch. 42 without a bezel looks disproportionate imo, for the application at hand. Hopefully we are going to see something this year or the next, it makes sense.


Agreed. I'm surprised that they don't have a global day-date movement. My CB3010-57L uses the H128 movement, which has global reception and the Direct Flight feature; but only date, no day.

Also, the 39-40mm size is my sweet spot as well.


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

BlueRibbon said:


> I agree! (But not regarding the domed sapphire, it better stay!


Just out of curiosity, what is the advantage of a domed crystal? The thing I don't like about it is that the dial gets distorted unless you're looking head on.



BlueRibbon said:


> And: kudos, your additional-colorway-mockups look great!


Thanks!


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

357-Mag said:


> Might not hurt to send those mock-ups to Citizen. You never know, if seen by the right person.


Great idea. I just sent them a message via the Citizen Global website. Let's see if I hear back.


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

Leopardfan said:


> @Matter of Time. Just out of curiosity, is the blue lume on the markers and numerals on the Citizen PMD56-2952 and PMD56-2951 watches equally vividly bright as the lume on the hour and minute hands on those watches or is the digital photo next to your screenname misleading - through no fault of your own - as unfortunately can be the case , for whatever technical reason, with digital photos in that the lume on the markers and numerals is disappointingly subdued compared to the vividly bright blue lume on the hour and minute hands on those watches?......Best Regards 😀.


The photo next to my screen name is actually my Citizen BN0118-04E. Another great watch; no bells or whistles, just a simple, but rugged, 3 hand watch. There's just something about that style of watch face that I really like. On both the BN0118-04E and the PMD56-2952, the lume intensity on the numbers and hands is about the same.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Can’t see it happening. The model is doing very nicely thank you so why mess with it?


----------



## Triku (Sep 20, 2020)

Dante80 said:


> The problem is that* they need a successor to H100, they don't have another Day-Date* like this one. Preferably a successor that syncs with all the towers too.
> 
> I vastly prefer the size of PMD. I have a 7.5 inch wrist, but 39mm is perfect for this kind of watch. 42 without a bezel looks disproportionate imo, for the application at hand. Hopefully we are going to see something this year or the next, it makes sense.


I just want a real 40-41mm case but with the same shape. The BN0118 y 40mm and it look perfect and well proportioned.


----------



## BlueRibbon (Apr 20, 2021)

Matter of Time said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is the advantage of a domed crystal? The thing I don't like about it is that the dial gets distorted unless you're looking head on.
> 
> Thanks!


In a nutshell: aesthetics / personal preference. To me a domed crystal gives dimension to the watch, and I don't mean just literally that it adds height. I do grant that especially on rugged watches a flat crystal (which ideally does not protrude above the bezel) has the advantage of being less exposed. This is why I would not fault the Citizen BN0150 (aka "Prime") for having a flat crystal. That watch is so much about function that it makes perfect sense.

If you go back in time a bit, I guess it is fair to say that most (by sheer volume of production) watch crystals were some form of domed plexiglass. My 1977 Certina rocks one and I love it. Then if you jump a bit in time: until a few years ago, before the microbrand revolution kicked into gear, it used to be that domed sapphire was just plain rare because of the extra expense (effort and material lost) of milling out a domed sapphire out of a block where you could just cut it efficiently in layers and turn a bigger profit. For example, to stay with that brand, if you look at current Certina dress watches, they tend to all have flat crystals. I owned a Precidrive Caimano for a while, super accurate, 100 waterresistance, really many things going for it - but with the flat as a pancake sapphire it just looked lifeless and uninspiring.

I will grant you the opposite though, too: say if I were to prefer flat crystals, as you do (and I do think you have a number of good reasons on your side), I'd not be all too happy about the current trend where the microbrands seem to think that "double domed sapphire" is the only way to go.


----------



## zephyrj (Dec 24, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Post a pic.. so I can fall in love again.


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

BlueRibbon said:


> In a nutshell: aesthetics / personal preference. To me a domed crystal gives dimension to the watch, and I don't mean just literally that it adds height. I do grant that especially on rugged watches a flat crystal (which ideally does not protrude above the bezel) has the advantage of being less exposed. This is why I would not fault the Citizen BN0150 (aka "Prime") for having a flat crystal. That watch is so much about function that it makes perfect sense.
> 
> If you go back in time a bit, I guess it is fair to say that most (by sheer volume of production) watch crystals were some form of domed plexiglass. My 1977 Certina rocks one and I love it. Then if you jump a bit in time: until a few years ago, before the microbrand revolution kicked into gear, it used to be that domed sapphire was just plain rare because of the extra expense (effort and material lost) of milling out a domed sapphire out of a block where you could just cut it efficiently in layers and turn a bigger profit. For example, to stay with that brand, if you look at current Certina dress watches, they tend to all have flat crystals. I owned a Precidrive Caimano for a while, super accurate, 100 waterresistance, really many things going for it - but with the flat as a pancake sapphire it just looked lifeless and uninspiring.
> 
> I will grant you the opposite though, too: say if I were to prefer flat crystals, as you do (and I do think you have a number of good reasons on your side), I'd not be all too happy about the current trend where the microbrands seem to think that "double domed sapphire" is the only way to go.


Thanks for your response. I've seen a lot of people praising domed crystals and I've always wondered if there was something I was missing. I've actually gotten used to the domed crystal, and I don't notice it much anymore. If it was up to me, I'd still put a flat crystal on it; but it's really not that important.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Minty Sun Charge
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

Wolfsatz said:


> Minty Sun Charge
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Taunting us again with your lovely blue watch . The watch dial on the PMT56-2711 is closer to the PMD56 (vs your 3,6,9,12 dial); but yours has a nicer shade of blue.









(edited for grammar)


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

Received the following reply from Citizen:

Thank you for your email. This is CITIZEN Customer Support headquarters for overseas markets.​​We are happy to learn you love PMD56-2952.​​This watch is only available in Japan and we currently do not have plan to upgrade the watch. Sorry for any inconvenience caused.​​Anyway, your suggestions are really appreciated.​​Should you have any inquiry, please feel free to contact us. We would be most pleased to serve you.​​Yours sincerely,​Customer Service​Citizen Watch Co., Ltd.​
So, I guess to answer my own question, there currently is no chance that Citizen will update the PMD56-295x.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

It is a pretty thing!
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Triku (Sep 20, 2020)

Matter of Time said:


> Received the following reply from Citizen:
> 
> Thank you for your email. This is CITIZEN Customer Support headquarters for overseas markets.​​We are happy to learn you love PMD56-2952.​​This watch is only available in Japan and we currently do not have plan to upgrade the watch. Sorry for any inconvenience caused.​​Anyway, your suggestions are really appreciated.​​Should you have any inquiry, please feel free to contact us. We would be most pleased to serve you.​​Yours sincerely,​Customer Service​Citizen Watch Co., Ltd.​
> So, I guess to answer my own question, there currently is no chance that Citizen will update the PMD56-295x.


I still want a PMD56-295x with the PMP56 56-2911 case.


----------



## big man (Apr 19, 2021)

BlueRibbon said:


> Also, if I may ask in this thread: do we know for certain whether the PMD 56 has external AR coating or not?


I'd been wondering the same for a while, so I asked Citizen and this is the reply I got:



> お問い合わせの件でございますが、
> PMD56-2951のサファイアガラス無反射コーティングは以下の通りでございます。
> 
> ・ガラス内面のみ無反射コーティング（外面はコーティング無）
> ...


Which means that the coating is only on the internal surface (ガラス内面のみ無反射コーティング) with no coating on the outside (外面はコーティング無).


----------



## BlueRibbon (Apr 20, 2021)

big man said:


> I'd been wondering the same for a while, so I asked Citizen and this is the reply I got:
> 
> Which means that the coating is only on the internal surface (ガラス内面のみ無反射コーティング) with no coating on the outside (外面はコーティング無).


big man, you're THE man! Excellent job.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Triku said:


> I still want a PMD56-295x with the PMP56 56-2911 case.


Just for the button?


----------



## Triku (Sep 20, 2020)

Ziptie said:


> Just for the button?


-Duratect + MRK 
-Screwed caseback
-42mm case (I think)
-Button


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Triku said:


> -Duratect + MRK
> -Screwed caseback
> -42mm case (I think)
> -Button


Just buy the real thing 【1018338】CITIZEN Eco-Drive クロノグラフ E610 目立った傷や汚れなし 現状稼働 /【Buyee】 "Buyee" Japanese Proxy Service | Buy from Japan! bot-online


----------



## Triku (Sep 20, 2020)

CitizenPromaster said:


> Just buy the real thing 【1018338】CITIZEN Eco-Drive クロノグラフ E610 目立った傷や汚れなし 現状稼働 /【Buyee】 "Buyee" Japanese Proxy Service | Buy from Japan! bot-online


It's on my list but not now. Someday.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Triku said:


> It's on my list but not now. Someday.


If now is not the right time for you, then that's the way it is, but to have one with a bracelet of 18.5 cm, in this condition, starting at 1 yen, that's going to be a looooong wait for the next one...


----------



## Triku (Sep 20, 2020)

CitizenPromaster said:


> If now is not the right time for you, then that's the way it is, but to have one with a bracelet of 18.5 cm, in this condition, starting at 1 yen, that's going to be a looooong wait for the next one...


I have checked the market in buyee daily for the last few months. Last month four watches came home. Today I passed up a good offer for a Citizen CC9015 (I really like the watch). I definitely have to wait a bit.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Triku said:


> I have checked the market in buyee daily for the last few months. Last month four watches came home. Today I passed up a good offer for a Citizen CC9015 (I really like the watch). I definitely have to wait a bit.


Yeah I'm a Buyee addict myself ;-)


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

With the help of members Vinegar and ZM-73 in the Public Forum "Photoshop Fantasy Thread", I was able to get some renderings of white dials with blue indicies; and I came up with this:










It seems like too much white to me; so I added one with a blue chapter ring, and another with a blue bezel.

















Of the three, I think I like the one with the blue bezel the best. Also, Vinegar brought up a good point regarding the lume. Not sure if it's possible to have blue indicies with lume. Maybe a use a full lume dial?


----------



## Pencey Prep (Apr 9, 2016)

If it ain't broke don't fix it


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Looks like you inadvertently made a couple of Blue Impulse watches ;-)


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

Those dials are way to busy for me; but I really like the color scheme of the 2nd one.


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

It's not a PMD56; but same watch, same specs:

New Citizen Promaster *AT6080-53L* and *AT6085-50E*

It's the wrong shade of blue, a bit too dark; and unfortunately it's the same H100 movement; but I may be picking one up when they start to ship. 


























シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト


CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。




citizen.jp













シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト


CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。




citizen.jp


----------



## BlueRibbon (Apr 20, 2021)

Matter of Time said:


> Received the following reply from Citizen:
> 
> Thank you for your email. This is CITIZEN Customer Support headquarters for overseas markets.​​We are happy to learn you love PMD56-2952.​​This watch is only available in Japan and we currently do not have plan to upgrade the watch. Sorry for any inconvenience caused.​​Anyway, your suggestions are really appreciated.​​Should you have any inquiry, please feel free to contact us. We would be most pleased to serve you.​​Yours sincerely,​Customer Service​Citizen Watch Co., Ltd.​
> So, I guess to answer my own question, there currently is no chance that Citizen will update the PMD56-295x.


So... no, they did not UPGRADE the watch, but they could have mentioned that models that for all practical purposes equate to new colorways (!) are in the making ....


----------



## BlueRibbon (Apr 20, 2021)

Matter of Time said:


> It's not a PMD56; but same watch, same specs:
> 
> New Citizen Promaster *AT6080-53L* and *AT6085-50E*
> 
> ...


You're a hero, great that you discovered these models.

I see that for example Sakura watches is already listing them, and the one with the blue dial is priced attractively: Citizen Promaster Land AT6080-53L | Sakurawatches.com

The black all-DLC is quite a bit more expensive at Sakura:








Citizen Promaster Land AT6085-50E | Sakurawatches.com


Buy Citizen Promaster Land AT6085-50E. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.




www.sakurawatches.com


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

BlueRibbon said:


> You're a hero, great that you discovered these models.
> 
> I see that for example Sakura watches is already listing them, and the one with the blue dial is priced attractively: Citizen Promaster Land AT6080-53L | Sakurawatches.com
> 
> ...


Credit should go to dgaddis; I saw his post in this thread:









The definitive Citizen Titanium Thread / Super Titanium...


Turns out there is also a non-RC version of the Promaster Land chronograph FSOT: Citizen Promaster Titanium Eco Drive Chronograph, AT0660-64E | WatchUSeek Watch Forums




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Well I thought the chances of Citizen updating this watch were very slim, but I'm glad I was wrong. They even made a blue dial, even though it is not the exact shade of blue you wanted ;-)

I check the Japanese website every few days, like many of us do, and this time dgaddis got the scoop haha.


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

CitizenPromaster said:


> Well I thought the chances of Citizen updating this watch were very slim, but I'm glad I was wrong. They even made a blue dial, even though it is not the exact shade of blue you wanted ;-)
> 
> I check the Japanese website every few days, like many of us do, and this time dgaddis got the scoop haha.



I didn't realize they had a webpage for New Releases (but then again, why wouldn't they)...






NEWモデル | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］


CITIZEN-シチズン時計株式会社オフィシャルサイトNEWモデルのページです。シチズンの腕時計についてご紹介しています。




citizen.jp


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Matter of Time said:


> I didn't realize they had a webpage for New Releases (but then again, why wouldn't they)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do, and some of the new watches get announed a few months in advance in a press release on this page:
ニュース（2021年） | シチズンウオッチ　オフィシャルサイト ［CITIZEN-シチズン］
This new duo wasn't announced though!


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

CitizenPromaster said:


> Well I thought the chances of Citizen updating this watch were very slim, but I'm glad I was wrong. They even made a blue dial, even though it is not the exact shade of blue you wanted ;-)
> 
> I check the Japanese website every few days, like many of us do, and this time dgaddis got the scoop haha.


I wasn't even looking, I just browse Sakura every once and a while and they popped up. 

The DLC model is really speaking to me. I do wish the day/date wheels matched better though. Tan markers and hands, but the day wheel is still a silver color and the date white. Not ideal.


----------



## ItFromDawes (Dec 18, 2020)

I wonder why they changed the model name from PMD


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

ItFromDawes said:


> I wonder why they changed the model name from PMD


I was wondering that myself. The watches are still called Promaster Land, and they show up under the Promaster brand on the Citizen webpage, not the Attesa brand.

I have noticed that all of the other AT60xx watches all seem to have have the H100 movement. Maybe some kind of product naming realignment? The suffixes of 05E (black) and 53L (blue) also coincide with the pattern used on other current models. Remember that the PMD56-295x watches are something like 14 years old. Still.... they could have called it the PMD56-05E; or PMD56-2962, or some other PMD56-xxxx variant.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Firstly, there are many watches starting with AT with other calibers than H100. It might stand for Atomic Time, though other radiocontrolled models start with CB or JY, and I haven't a clue why.

Secondly, most of the PMD and PMV watches have been discontinued for a long time now, so it makes sense for them to move away from that designation.

Thirdly, it might be an excuse for Citizen to put the "new" Promaster logo on the dial. The PMD56-295x and other oldies like the NY0040 and the JP2000 are still being produced with the old Promaster logo on the dial, and in the case of the NY0040 even on the caseback, even though they could easily change the laser setting, which they did to change 8203 to 8204.


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

Here's the blue version.


----------



## SixtyLion (May 30, 2010)

I have Citizen PMD56-2951 and absolutely love this watch. Wishful thinking, it would be great if Citizen would release AT6085-50E with uncoated case, California dial with the same beige colored dial and no date!!!


----------



## Marvin_WS (Nov 22, 2020)

I have decided to purchase one of the pmd56s, but can’t decide between 2951 or 2952. I like the dial and the second hand of 2952, but not sure how I feel about the basel. I would like to have a green watch, but 2951 sometimes seems a bit too muted and boring on photos. Is it how is it in real life? For people who have handled both, which one would you prefer?


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Marvin_WS said:


> I have decided to purchase one of the pmd56s, but can’t decide between 2951 or 2952. I like the dial and the second hand of 2952, but not sure how I feel about the basel. I would like to have a green watch, but 2951 sometimes seems a bit too muted and boring on photos. Is it how is it in real life? For people who have handled both, which one would you prefer?


Here they are side by side.


----------

